# Tablet Float Mount Project



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Float mount?

Tuned.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

it is a tablet so it has to float so he can avoid obstacles that May block his Buell I didn't say do you like I said you.
this app is great I just love babe have 2 float this device in my car later


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> it is a tablet so it has to float so he can avoid obstacles that May block his Buell I didn't say do you like I said you.
> this app is great I just love babe have 2 float this device in my car later


Either you have a very weird predictive text application typing for you, or you are *way* off your meds!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Must be the meds .cuzz this type writer dposnt work either.
To elaborate further this app has a mind of it's own , but working on the floating phablet does'nt help this situation much it keeps floating and floating.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Float mount is probably going to be one of those things with a moveable metal flex stand. I would avoid that because the one time you leave it in your car all it will take is a thief about 3 seconds with a set of bolt cutters and your window will be broken and your tablet will be gone. Mount it in the dash at least so that it looks like it belongs there.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Brian, I have no clue what your trying to say, not only in this thread either! But yall got it all wrong. Think of it as a magnet mount. I will be pulling the silver dash trim and gluing in magnets. Then I will create the fiberglass mount for the tablet to slide into, and cast magnets into that. Thus magnets will hold the mount to the dash, floating. The nexus 7 has 4 pogo pins for a dock, which I may include into the mount for charging and audio out. Tablet slides into the mount, instantly has power and audio out. Only issue I have with doing that is hiding the wiring. The point of the magnet mount is to be easily removable and look completely stock. If I go the pogo pin route I would make a quick connect in the wire so the mount is still removable, but that gets away from the stock look if I have a short wire hanging there when the mount is removed, so ill have to get creative. I already stream bluetooth via PDIM upgrade so either route I go ill be fine. Does that make sense?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Original thinking . Now that you have elaborated on your idea . would a deplyannt suffice to hold the nexus 7?
I have a design in mind that I have been modeling for all of these new devices that we consumers are purchasing.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Not original, got the idea from SoundMan car audio. Decided ill do it myself after hearing they want $800+/- to do it. Not sure what you asking, what is "deplyannt"?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a lock.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you designing your own mount ,or purchasing 1 from china this has been done before 
I thought of a simple locking system to secure the device which has a quick release mechanism ,
search the word deployant for the Idea


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Is deployant a brand name or a word you just made up? Still stuck on that one...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Google it and then get back to me with the definition . hint it is used on fine watchs


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to bring this thread back. I know it is old. Did the OP do it? I am designing a removable tablet and I am thinking of using magnets. I wanted to know how well they worked.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have some magnetron magnets, just about the most powerful permanent magnet you can get, they don't stick to plastic.

Only difference I can see between a smart phone and a tablet besides the screen size, can't make phone calls with a tablet. That Samsung I took back said it had navigation, thought it would be nice to have a larger screen. Sure did, have to download the google map app, but only worked if withing WiFi range. I could link it with my phone, but just saw a tiny reproduction of my phone on that tablet screen.

Judging by the mass of a tablet, speculate they would float just as well as a smart phone, already know the phone will sink faster than a lead weight in water. Ha, wonder if my wife would let me try her ipad. Oh and after this, they don't work very well.

So why even mount a tablet to your dash, Cruze I assume since this is Cruze site. Planning on reading War and Peace while driving? Or how about a nice game of tic-tac-toe? Not much good for anything else unless you have WiFi, but can get this through OnStar with the proper equipment for only $$$$$$ extra per month. 

Must be missing the boat on this issue.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Well I will use magnets on the dash and some on a case on the tablet. It will be like a permanent install but removable. I will use it for gps and music. The gps works without wifi, my brother has worked with android for years and he knows how it works. Mine wont float really. Just the magnets will hold it in place. I have seen people do it on other cars, like an f-150. I like the dash install, but would like to remove it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We are talking about the Cruze right, took one of my powerful magnets and couldn't find anything for it to stick to. Last vehicle I owned with an all metal dash was a 52 Chrysler, 54 Olds had a padded dash, no magnet would stick to that either. Padded dash was one of the first safety measures used.

Ha, been working with aircraft electronic navigation since 1955, know how all that stuff works, FAA certified with a 1st class FCC license. Did install a Loran C in my car way back in the 70's, but couldn't follow the heading, can't drive through a skyscraper in the way. Also know how GPS works, but have to admit being dumb as to how Android works. Never thought about this before. But do know if you don't have a GPS chip on the inside, Dell Axim 5 had this, and a dongle for MS Streets and Maps. For some reason need a data connection or WiFi.

Bit of false advertising with that new Samsung, wife has an ipad 4, if she wants to know where she's at, have to stop a Macs with free WiFi. Ha, always something new to learn. 

We went to Italy last October, my older Garmin wouldn't let me add the Italian maps, not enough memory, so went to my Shopko store and picked up a 52 with 4 GB, so had both US and Italy maps on it. Picked that up for 90 bucks, prices are sure coming down on theses things. Good thing, Italy doesn't have highway markers or street names, suppose to know all this stuff.

Ha, wouldn't let me key in addresses, so got on google maps at home to learn the coordinates, that worked from the airport to our destination, but once there, could key in addresses. Not like here with old US 12, just follow the route signs that zig zag all the way through towns. No such thing in Italy with route signs, really needed that GPS when to turn. And the streets were extremely narrow.

Also fooled around with many MP3 players, have to say the Cruze radio is one of the best I have seen, just load all of your MP3's to a flashdrive and in business.

So why the tablet and where in the heck would you mount it? This is how I mounded my GPS not wanting to pay 2,000 bucks extra for that factory thing plus another 200 bucks for each map update.
View attachment 156745


Is a five inch, a seven inch would also fit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If you glue magnets to the tablet, then you can use them to mount the tablet.

In some units, magnets can be used to signal the device that it's in a "dock" and it should behave differently. However that can be "polarity" sensitive. (Requires either the N or S end of the magnet to work.)


----------

